

I just noticed that Firefox now gives you a way around this - asto
http://home.comcast.net/~wolfand/

======
mooism2
Care to tell us what that way is?

Bit rude of you to link to that without warning. (The natural assumption is
that the link is to an explanation/discussion of this problem, not an instance
of it.)

